

AT&T/T-Mobile Deal: Sorting Out The Winners and Losers - gatsby
http://blogs.forbes.com/ericsavitz/2011/03/21/the-attt-mobile-deal-sorting-out-the-winners-and-losers/

======
bgentry
They forgot about the biggest losers: every wireless subscriber in the US.

